# Projekt Haussteuerung



## emilio20 (26 September 2011)

Hallo
Ich möchte hier kurz mein Projekt Haussteuerung vorstellen da mir im Forum immer gut geholfen wurde

Steuerung umfasst eine komplette Heizungsteuerung Temperaturgeregelt, Innen und Außentemperaturabhängig.
Holzkessel Autostart , Puffer Steuerung,
Energie Stromzähler,
Garagentorsteuerung
Lichtsteuerung
usw.

Es kommt noch eine Rolladensteuerung hinzu​


----------



## emilio20 (26 September 2011)

..............................................................................


----------



## emilio20 (26 September 2011)

...........................................................


----------



## Matze001 (26 September 2011)

Sieht doch ganz chick aus! Zumindest die Zeichnungen des Hauses gefallen mir! 
Welches Programm hast du dafür genutzt?

Der Rest ist teilweise Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Finde es Teilweise zu grell, bunt und überladen. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## wiesel187 (26 September 2011)

Da war der Matze aber schneller...... 

Gleicher Gedanke......
Die einzelnen Statusanzeigen sind nicht jedem sein Dingen....
Aber das Haus so als hintergrund finde ich gut ...
Welches Programm ????
Sieht nach SweatHome3D aus aber das kann nur eine Etage ...
(Oder Sims ???? )

Grüße 
wiesel


----------



## Matze001 (26 September 2011)

SIMS :-D:-D

Ich denke wenn ich mal baue halte ich mir meine CAD-ler warm und lass mir was feines pinseln...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## emilio20 (26 September 2011)

CAD ist ArCon 3D CAD


----------



## WendeMarkus (26 September 2011)

Hi, also der Stil ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber zumindest hast du einen ;-)
Ich bin bei mir noch am Basteln was wohl am besten aussehen würde...
Was verwendest Du für Hardware/Software? Also S7 geht aus deinen anderen Beiträgen hervor, aber zum Visualisieren?
Was zum Geier ist die Funktion "Tor Lüften"?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## emilio20 (27 September 2011)

Ich habe eine SPS 315 DP/PN als cpu
Zur Visus benutze ich einen Suttle All in one PC mit einer SSD Festplatte die keine Geräusche macht

Software Wincc Flexible

Übertragung über Netzwerk

Bei Tor lüften fährt das Tor bis auf 20cm zu, um einen Durchzug in der Garage zu bekommen wenn die Autos nass sind.

Den Stilen stelle das Haus aus den einzelnen Bereichen dar. Heizung ist dem Schaltfeld einer Buderus Steuerung nachempfunden.
Fernbedienung Heizung wie (Buderus)


Heizung Stelt den aufbeu bei mir zu Hause dar so als ob ich mich im Raum befinde.


Nur Text mit Variablen war mir zu öde.

Die einselnen Grafiken habe sehr viel Zeit gekostet. 

z.b ändert sich das Profiel der Raumtemperatur beim Durchschalten der einselnen Tage

Oder man kann die Zeitschaltuhr der Heizung von X Wochentag bis X Wochentag mit eintsprechenden Zeiten und Temperaturen beschreiben


----------



## S7Sync (29 September 2011)

Respektable Leistung - Hut ab. Da gingen sicherlich einige Arbeitsstunden drauf...

Sag mal, wie hast du deine Strommessung realisiert? Sowas ist für mich auch interessant. Für die Temperaturmessungen hast du welche Sensoren / S7Baugruppen verwendet? Wie genau/ zuverlässig sind die Temperaturangaben?

Entschuldige die viele Fragerei.
Ich bin momentan in einem ähnlichen Projekt, jedoch habe ich mit der Rolladensteuerung angefangen.

mfg


----------



## Sarek (29 September 2011)

S7Sync schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie hast du deine Strommessung realisiert? Sowas ist für mich auch interessant.



Schau mal bei ebay / google nach DRT428DC

Ist ein digitaler Drehstromzähler mit S0-Schnittstelle (nicht verwechseln S0-Bus!)
=> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S0-Schnittstelle

Ich habe das Teil selbst verbaut.
Gibt 1000 Impulse pro kWh (Länge 90ms) raus was du mit der SPS zählen kannst bzw. den Impulsabstand messen und daraus die momentane Leistung und Strom berechnen.

kostet ca. 50EUR


----------



## rolandh (29 September 2011)

Ist sehr fesch geworden.

Mich interessieren auch die genaueren Daten / Baugruppen, da ich auch so einen Umbau mit S7 machen werde.
Hast du die Bausteine der Oscat Bibliothek verwendet?
Hast du auch das Dimmen der Beleuchtung realisiert?

Grüße


----------



## emilio20 (29 September 2011)

S7Sync schrieb:


> Respektable Leistung - Hut ab. Da gingen sicherlich einige Arbeitsstunden drauf...
> 
> Sag mal, wie hast du deine Strommessung realisiert? Sowas ist für mich auch interessant. Für die Temperaturmessungen hast du welche Sensoren / S7Baugruppen verwendet? Wie genau/ zuverlässig sind die Temperaturangaben?
> 
> ...



 Hallo 


Stromzähler wie schon erwähnt,      einen bei ebay für 50€ gekauft mit S0 Ausgang.  Einfach Zeitdauer der      Impulse messen und in Kw umrechnen
Temperaturfühler habe ich PT      1000 verwendet Preis ca 6€. Als Raumtemperaturfühler habe ich Siemens QAA      2040 oder QAA 2012 verwendet da ich diese billig bei ebay ersteigert habe.      Temperaturfühler sind bis auf 0,2C° genau.
Baugruppe CUP 315 PN/DP      Analogbaugruppe 2X (331-1KF02)
Habe keine Bausteine von Oscat      verwendet. Das schwierigste war eigentlich das Beschreiben der      Zeitschaltuhr von Wochentag X bis Wochentag X , Das Grafische darstellen      des Heizprofiels und für jeden Wochentag. Dies musste ich mit SCL
Dimmer habe ich nicht nur Flurbeleuchtung. Taster wird gedrückt Licht geht an , Taster wird wieder gedrückt oder es sind z.b 5min abgelauft dann geht das Licht aus. Die Dauer der Automatischen Lichtausschaltung kann ich bei Einstellungen einstellen
Bin noch auf der suchen nach einer möglichkeit eine Kamera mit einzubinden. Möchte sehen wer an der Haustüre ist.


----------



## Til (30 September 2011)

Hallo,

Zuerst mal Glückwunsch! sieht super aus deine VISU!

Ich habe in meiner Gebäudeautomation auch WinCC flex verwendet und ebenfalls einen ALL IN ONE PC. (MSI 22" )
Zur Kamera:
Wenn du eine IP Cam benutzen möchtest, einfach in WinCC flex einen HTML Browser ( ist bei WinCC flex unter erweiterte Objekte zu finden glaub ich ) einfügen, IP Adresse von der Kamera eingeben, Fertig! 

mfg
Til


----------



## SCM (4 November 2011)

Hallo!

Ja muss sagen sieht echt Tip Top aus!Hast du dir deine Eingabe Buttons selber gezeichnet? Bzw. Welche WinCC Version verwendest du?

Mfg


----------



## emilio20 (4 November 2011)

Ja habe die Button mit Buttonmaker erstellt

Benutze Wicc Felxible 2008


----------



## SCM (4 November 2011)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Ja habe die Button mit Buttonmaker erstellt
> 
> Benutze Wicc Felxible 2008



Achso okay!
Was ist das für eine Software mit der du die Buttons gemacht hast?
Mfg


----------



## Sps-rookie (5 November 2011)

Also würd mal sagen ziemlich Porno! 

Willst du auch irgendwas mit Fernbedienung machen z.B. Iphone?

Mfg


----------



## emilio20 (5 November 2011)

Button Programm
http://xpwebbuttons.de/web-buttons-maker-chip-de.html

Ich kann das Panel auch über ipad Steuern, geht per Sm@rt Server


----------



## SCM (6 November 2011)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Button Programm
> http://xpwebbuttons.de/web-buttons-maker-chip-de.html
> 
> Ich kann das Panel auch über ipad Steuern, geht per Sm@rt Server



Hast du dir die Software gekauft?Ist ja ganz schön teuer!
Mfg


----------



## emilio20 (6 November 2011)

Ja habe ich


----------



## SCM (6 November 2011)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich



Hast du die Buttons später noch alle geschnitten oder wie hast du den weißen Rand um die Buttons herum weg gebracht?
Mfg


----------



## S7Sync (8 November 2011)

Sarek schrieb:


> Gibt 1000 Impulse pro kWh (Länge 90ms) raus was du mit der SPS zählen kannst bzw. den Impulsabstand messen und daraus die momentane Leistung und Strom berechnen.
> 
> kostet ca. 50EUR



also ich habe mir jetzt auch Zähler mit S0 Schnittstelle zugelegt, ebenfalls 1000Imp/kWh.
Würdest du mir auf die Sprünge helfen, wie genau du die Stromberechnung umgesetzt hast?
Ideal wäre ein Bausteinquellcode o.ä. (im Gegenzug kann ich dir evtl. bei der Rolladensteuerung helfen - dafür hab ich einen FB geschrieben mit allen Möglichen Funktionen)

Danke im Voraus!
mfg


----------



## Sarek (8 November 2011)

S7Sync schrieb:


> also ich habe mir jetzt auch Zähler mit S0 Schnittstelle zugelegt, ebenfalls 1000Imp/kWh.
> Würdest du mir auf die Sprünge helfen, wie genau du die Stromberechnung umgesetzt hast?
> Ideal wäre ein Bausteinquellcode o.ä. (im Gegenzug kann ich dir evtl. bei der Rolladensteuerung helfen - dafür hab ich einen FB geschrieben mit allen Möglichen Funktionen)
> 
> ...




hier ein Quick and Dirty Baustein um die Leistung aus dem Impulszähler zu berechnen.
Habe ich bei mir momentan nur zum schnellen Test im Einsatz und funktioniert.


Bitte beachten: Die Genauigkeit hängt ab von der Aufrufgeschwindigkeit des Bausteins
zum Testen rufe ich den FB mit einem 1ms-OB35-Alarm auf (nicht vergessen: die Peripherie direkt abfragen)


```
FUNCTION_BLOCK "FB_kWh"
TITLE =
VERSION : 0.1


VAR_INPUT
  Impuls : BOOL ;    
  Impulse_kWh : DINT ;    //Impulse pro kWh
END_VAR
VAR_OUTPUT
  Leistung_kW : REAL ;    //Leistung in kW
  Zaehler_kWh : REAL ;    
END_VAR
VAR
  Impuls_FP : BOOL ;    
  Impuls_FP_HM : BOOL ;    
  Impulszaehler : DINT ;    
  Impuls_Time : TIME ;    
  Impuls_Time_alt : TIME ;    
  Impuls_Laenge : TIME ;    
END_VAR
BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =

      U     #Impuls; 
      FP    #Impuls_FP_HM; 
      =     #Impuls_FP; 

      UN    #Impuls_FP; 
      BEB   ; 

      L     #Impuls_Time; 
      T     #Impuls_Time_alt; 

      CALL "TIME_TCK" (
           RET_VAL                  := #Impuls_Time);

      L     #Impuls_Time; 
      L     #Impuls_Time_alt; 
      -D    ; 
      T     #Impuls_Laenge; 

      L     3.600000e+000; 
      L     #Impuls_Laenge; 
      DTR   ; 
      /R    ; 
      L     #Impulse_kWh; 
      DTR   ; 
      *R    ; 
      T     #Leistung_kW; 

NETWORK
TITLE =

      L     #Impulszaehler; 
      +     L#1; 
      T     #Impulszaehler; 

      L     #Impulszaehler; 
      DTR   ; 
      L     #Impulse_kWh; 
      DTR   ; 
      /R    ; 
      T     #Zaehler_kWh; 


END_FUNCTION_BLOCK
```


----------



## S7Sync (9 November 2011)

ok, ich werd es mal versuchen.
wie meinst du das mit "die Peripherie direkt abfragen" - einen digitalen Eingang Ex.x direkt an den FB_kWh schreiben?
mfg


----------



## Sarek (10 November 2011)

S7Sync schrieb:


> ok, ich werd es mal versuchen.
> wie meinst du das mit "die Peripherie direkt abfragen" - einen digitalen Eingang Ex.x direkt an den FB_kWh schreiben?
> mfg



E/As werden nur am Anfang bzw. Ende des OB1-Zykluses aktualisiert.
Je nachdem welche CPU du einsetzt und der daraus resultierenden Zykluszeit bekommst du einen
Fehler bei der Zeitmessung zwischen 2 Impulsen.
Deswegen rufe ich den Zähler definiert mit einem Alarm alle 1ms auf. Dadurch ist der Messfehler max.
ca. 1ms. => die Messung ist genauer.
Damit du aber den wirklichen Zustand des Eingangs bekommst mußt du die Peripherie lesen.

Beispiel: Eingang Zähler = E10.5

=> im OB35
L PEB 10
T MB 200

dann den Merker M200.5 an den FB schreiben und aufrufen

Wahrscheinlich ist es aber so das ein zyklisches Aufrufen des FB im OB1 mit z.B. E10.5 von der
Genauigkeit her vollkommen reicht, wenn die gemessene Leistung relativ niedrig ist.

Beispiel:
Zähler hat 1000 Imp/kWh

rel. hohe Leistung von 10kW
=> Impuls alle 3600s/10000Imp => 0,36s also 360ms
angenommene (hohe) Zykluszeit der CPU 36ms
=> Fehler 10%

rel. niedrige Leistung von 1kW
=> Fehler 1%

bei wesentlich kürzerer Zykluszeit verringert sich der Fehler natürlich weiter.


----------



## ralf20168 (3 Dezember 2011)

super das Projekt.


----------



## Lernwilliger (9 Februar 2013)

Ja, gefällt mir auch. 
Vor allem könnte ich damit meine ganzen Zähler erfassen....
Hab ja nur drei Stück....


----------



## DerMatze (10 Februar 2013)

Sarek schrieb:


> Je nachdem welche CPU du einsetzt und der daraus resultierenden Zykluszeit bekommst du einen
> Fehler bei der Zeitmessung zwischen 2 Impulsen.
> Deswegen rufe ich den Zähler definiert mit einem Alarm alle 1ms auf.



Hallo,

wenn der Zähler aber eine Impulslänge von z.B. 90ms hat und die Zykluszeit der SPS irgendwo bei 30ms liegt wird doch jedes Signal erfasst...?!

MfG
DerMatze


----------



## StefanW. (17 Februar 2013)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Ja habe die Button mit Buttonmaker erstellt
> 
> Benutze Wicc Felxible 2008



Hey,
sieht Super aus was du dir da ausgedacht hast!
Bin auch grad dabei mir ne Visu zu erstellen ich verwende dafür WinCC 6.0, hab mir auch das Prog Vista Button geholt jetzt sagt er nur immer "Control kann nicht geladen werden".
In was für ein Format hast du die Buttons abgespeichert?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## qucey (11 Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen, Emilio
da ich auch an meinen WinCC Projekt arbeite wäre es sehr hilfreich das ich deine Programm zur Haussteuerung als Vorlage haben könnte.
wenn es dir nichts ausmacht,denn es sind sehr schöne Ideen drin die ich übernehmen könnte.
Danke Vorraus
Qucey


----------



## emilio20 (4 November 2013)

Hallo
Update

Habe mir eine Sprechanlege mit 2 Zeiledisplay und Kamera gebaut. Ich sende einen Text mit der SPS an ein Arduino, dis gibt den Text auf einem 2 Zeilendisplay wieder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1AI73yLPp4


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (4 November 2013)

Hi Emilio,

coole Idee. ich bin auch gerade dabei mir zu überlegen die Sprechanlage in meine Steuerung einzubinden. 
Hast du ein Bild der Sprechanlage im hellen?

Grüße
NSN


----------



## emilio20 (4 November 2013)

Mache morgen mal ein Bild
hier eine CAD Zeichnung

Habe hier ein 2 Zeilen LCD und eine Matrix Tastenfeld als Codeschloss eingebaut


----------



## emilio20 (5 November 2013)

Hallo
hier das bild der Sprechanlage. Mache noch mal ein Video dazu


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (5 November 2013)

Gefällt mir echt gut. Wo hast du die ganzen Komponenten her und wo zeigst du deine Cam an.
Ausschließlich in der Visu?


Gruß NSN


----------



## emilio20 (5 November 2013)

Hallo
ich habe eine CAD Zeichnung von der Sprechanlage erstellt und mir die Sprechanlage von Zuelpicher-Edelstahldesign anfertigen lassen. Die haben auch komplette Sprechanlage.

Code schloss von ebay ca 60€, 
Arduino und LCD ebay ca 50€. 
Sprechanlage Gehäuse + Klingelschalter von Zuelpicher-Edelstahldesign ca 100€
Kamera von Kamera2000 für ca 80€
Videoserver von ebay ca 100€


Am besten du verwendest gleich eine IP Cam, dann sparst du dir den Videoserver

Kamerasignal führe ich auf einen Videoserver, somit habe ich eine IP Cam. Das Kamerabild lass ich am HMI über Internetexplorer anzeigen.


----------



## sps-aimoehl (7 Februar 2015)

Hallo, wäre es möglich, dass sie mir das Projekt mal schicken?
Ich würde es gerne bei mir als Vorlage nutzen.
mfg
Antonius


----------



## emilio20 (19 Mai 2015)

Hallo ich wollte hier mal ein zweites Projekt von mir vorstellen das ich für einen Bekannten erstellt habe .

Haussteuerung:
Lüftersteuerung mit rechts, linkslauf und 4 Betriebsarten, Hand ,Zeitgesteuert , Automatik über Außen und Innenluftfeuchtigkeit, Kühlfunktion über Innen und Außentemperatur,
Lichtsteuerung mit Abwesenheitssimulation
Energie Management mit Excel Auswertung
Rollo-Steuerung mit Astrokalender und Wochenschaltuhr


----------



## emilio20 (19 Mai 2015)

---------------------------Weitere Bilder----------------------------


----------



## Sarek (20 Mai 2015)

Hallo emilio,

welche Sensorik verwendest du für Feuchte, Temp, und Durchfluß?


----------



## emilio20 (20 Mai 2015)

Hallo Sarek,
ich verwende für Feuchte/Temp diese Sensoren
http://www.sensorshop24.de/Feuchtef...V-Temperatur-Passiv-Sensor-frei-waehlbar.html

für Durchfluss habe ich einfache Durchflussmesser mit Pulsausgang
http://www.voelkner.de/products/142658/Dfm-Messing-Anschluss-R-1.html


----------



## duesterk (2 November 2015)

Hey,
wie hast du denn deine Lichtsteuerung realisiert? Mich würde die Einbindung der Philips HUE an die SPS interessieren.

Gruß Kevin


----------



## emilio20 (2 November 2015)

Hallo duesterk
bei Philips Hue gibt es eine API 
http://www.developers.meethue.com/documentation/core-concepts

Ich habe mir verschiedene VBS erstellt mit der des möglich ist  den Aktuellen Status der Lampen auszulessen oder die Farben, Helligkeit, Status zu ändern.

Du must zuerst im Bride einen User anlegen. Ist in der Anleitung beschieben.
Anschließend kannst du mit diesem VBS die Farbe, Sättigung, Helligkeit ändern 


```
Function Hue_Farbe(ByRef light, ByRef state, ByVal sat, ByVal bri, ByVal hue)

Hue_Farbe=False
'*************************************************************************************************************************************
'Funktion um Philips HUE Farben zu ändern
'*************************************************************************************************************************************
Dim sat2, hue2, bri2
Dim IP, Username
Dim MyURL , postData 
Dim winHttpReq 
Set winHttpReq = CreateObject("WinHttp.WinHttpRequest.5.1")



    IP=192.168.178.xxx
    Username=123456789

        
    MyURL = "http://"&IP&"/api/"&Username&"/lights/" & light & "/state"
        
    'Umrechung Werte
        
    bri =Round ( bri/100*255) 
    hue =Round ( hue/360*65280)
    sat =Round ( sat/100*255)
        
    'ShowSystemAlarm "bri: " & bri & " hue: " & hue & " sat: " & sat   '...
        
    'sat zu Anfrage hinzufügen wenn größer als 1
    If sat >1 Then
        sat2 = ",""sat"": "& sat &""
            
    End If 
        
        
    'bri zu Anfrage hinzufügen wenn größer als 1
    If bri >1 Then
        bri2 = ",""bri"": "& bri &""
            
    End If     
        
    'hue zu Anfrage hinzufügen wenn größer als 1
    If hue >1 Then
        hue2 = ",""hue"": "& hue &""
            
    End If     
        
    'Farbe Wechseln 
        
    postData = "{""on"":  true "&sat2&" "&bri2&" "&hue2&"}"
    winHttpReq.Open "PUT", MyURL, False
    winHttpReq.Send (postData)

        
    
Hue_Farbe=True


End Function
```


----------



## duesterk (4 November 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werde ich mal so testen 
Gruß Kevin


----------

